# Невринома грудного отдела, будут ли резать?



## Natalya79 (30 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Мне 31 год. 16 лет болит грудной отдел позвоночника. Наши невропотологи лечили периодически деклоберном и кеторолом. Ну там иногда мелбек и т.п. Сделала МРТ. Направили к нейрохирургу, а очередь к нему 6 - 15 дней как повезет. Вот МРТ - подскажите резать будут? И Пока жду чем лучше снимать боль. Невропотолог ни чего не прописал.
...дуга кифоза выражена достаточно. В костной структуре тел грудных позвонков на всем их протяжении определяются мелкоточечные очаги дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений по типу жировой дегенерации костного мозга с гиперинтенсивными МР-сигналами на Т1-, Т2-Ви. Тела грудных позвонков умеренно деформированны краевыми остеофитами у пердних замыкательных пластин. По каудальным замыкательным пластинам тел Th10, Th11 и кранеальным пластинам Th6, Th7 выявоены нишевдные дефекты выполненые веществом прилежащих дисков. высота дисков в межпозвонковых сегментах Th6-Th7,Th7-Th8,Th8-Th9,Th9-Th10 и интенсивность Мр-сигналов от них на Т2-ви снижены в различной степени выраженности вследствие гипогидратации. В межпозвонковых сегментах Th6-Th7,Th7-Th8,Th8-Th9,Th9-Th10 определяются диффузные циркулярные протрузии дисков в полость позвоночногоканала величиной 3,3-4,6 мм в полость позвоночного канала с воздействием на элеметы центрального отдела дурального мешка и снижением проходимости ликровного пространства. В позвонковом сегменте Th9-Th10 на фоне диффузной циркулярной протрузии диска определяется задняя левосторонняя форминальная грыжа с распростронением в полость левого межпозвонкового отверстия с реактивным отеком экстродурального сегмента левого корешка спиномозгового нерва. левое м/е отверстие на этом уровне расширено до9,3 х 9,9 мм, в полсти его выявлен увеличенные в диаметре корешок спиномозгового нерва вероятнее всего вследствие его реактивного отека (не исключена также невринома левого корешка спиномозгового нерва)
Зарание спасибо!


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

Вас правильно направили к нейрохирургу, получите его консультацию и потом сюда отпишитесь...


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

Или пришлите, пока сюда снимки


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Спасибо. Сейчас попробую снимки скинуть.


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

Опишите конкретно ваши боли, все подробно


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Снимала соткой на окне, качество наверное не очвень.


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Между лопаток постоянная ноющая боль, я как буддто чувствую четыре позвонка, усиливается после физических нагрудок (а их мне с лихвой трехлетняя дочь предоставляет). Сегодня стало трудновато дышать (чувство неполного вздоха). Спать не дает, ночью жжет там же между лопатками.


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Еще покрываюсь "гусинной шкурой" руки и подбородок, переодически. Это конечно не боль, но раздражает. Чем колоть мне ни кто не сказал. Сама решила проколоть мелбек и мельгаму, думаю не повредит и дождаться приема позволит. Я не скажу, что боль смертельная, но ровно я сидеть не могу (да и не ровно тоже). Минут 5 и надо менять позу все затекает и ноет.


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Опишите конкретно ваши боли, все подробно



Ну что Вам мой снимок сказал?


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

Natalya79,я не врач, дождитесь пожалуйста посещения врачей специалистов, для снятия боли я советую вам купить ипликатор ляпко или Кузнецова, и купить в аптеке скипидар с ЖЕЛТОЙ эмульсией, принимать через день, странно что вам невролог не назначил диклофенак или какой другой нпвс и мирорелаксанты... Терпение Natalya79 сегодня праздник, доктора ответят вам позже...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Май 2011)

Необходима личная  консультация нейрохирурга.  Никаких скипидаров и прочих глупостей!


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

Вот доктор сказал, как отрезал)))


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Необходима личная консультация нейрохирурга. Никаких скипидаров и прочих глупостей!


Спасибо. Так и делаю, жду во ворниг нейрохирург скажет, а иплекатор помоему нельзя в период отека


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Май 2011)

К ипликатору нет противопоказаний...


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Владимир. Скажите пожалуйсто судя по снимкам картина терпимая или опперация необходима. Просто я одна с ребенком и долгая нетрудоспособность мне не к чему. Поэтому необходимо определить время какда оптимальнее резатся если придется конечно


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> К ипликатору нет противопоказаний...



Обожглась на молоке, на воду дую. Ипликатором я пользовалась давно, но после нового диагназа что то страшновато, кто его знает что к чему. остеохондроз одно, а теперь....


----------



## Simos (1 Май 2011)

Качество снимков неважное, но действительно на уровне Th9- Th10 есть подозрение на наличие объемного образования с переходом в левое межпозвонковое отверствие. вероятно невринома. нужна консультация нейрохирурга на месте


----------



## Natalya79 (1 Май 2011)

Simos написал(а):


> Качество снимков неважное, но действительно на уровне Th9- Th10 есть подозрение на наличие объемного образования с переходом в левое межпозвонковое отверствие. вероятно невринома. нужна консультация нейрохирурга на месте



Спасибо за участие


----------



## Natalya79 (3 Май 2011)

Всем доброго времени суток. Вот и съездила на консльтацию к нейрохирургу. Невремону он не подтвердил. Выписал какие то уколы 3 шт по 1.5 кубика, а затем это же лекарство но уже в таблетках 10 дней. А вот что он навыписывал не могут понять уже в 5 аптеках. Буду завтра звонить узнавать.
Подскажите если карсет насить польза будет или нет?


----------



## vzdribadyk (3 Май 2011)

Сфоткайте рецепт и сюда выложите в норм качестве и доктора, скажут что он выписал, корсет одевают обычно после операции, или при физическом труде...


----------



## Natalya79 (3 Май 2011)

Вот добрые люди, кто сможет разобрать, что за чудесное снадобье мне выписали?


----------



## Natalya79 (3 Май 2011)

И 15 мг это н много, наверное всетаки 1.5 (если конечн это внутримышечная инъекция)


----------



## Natalya79 (4 Май 2011)

Разобралась выписал Мовалис 15 мг 3 укола 1 раз вдень затем его же в таблетках.


----------

